
Iran billionaire Babak Zanjani sentenced to death - sosuke
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-35739377
======
nonuby
In this case it is obvious high rank Iranian officials both government and
private (in banking network) were complicit for a long time with Babak,
perhaps the brown envelopes got a little too small..

------
jonesb6
Why do people who make a significant amount of money in countries like Russia,
Turkey, China, etc, stay in their home countries?

~~~
ameen
How did you club Turkey in there?

~~~
dogma1138
Erdogan has been cleaning house arresting and harassing journalists, judges,
generals, and businessmen for years now.

------
joshmn
In the US he would have just gotten a fine.

Edit: Not sure the downvotes. Wall Street, hello.

~~~
kordless
Or, optionally, drive his car into a highway divider at a high rate of speed.

------
fhdhxnsh
I almost wish we'd hold criminal executives in the US accountable to a similar
level. Many have destroyed and indirectly ended far more lives through malice
than any direct murderer ever will.

~~~
cryptoz
The death penalty does not dissuade future offenders from committing crimes.
It does not teach us about why those crimes are committed, either. With the
death penalty, you create a society of anger, hatred, revenge, and violence.
You improve nothing.

Its only purpose is revenge, and that has no place in our legal system.

Instead, this criminal should be removed from society so he no longer does
harm (jail), and it should be studied why he committed those crimes, and we
should attempt to rehabilitate to learn more about how to build a better
society.

~~~
personomas
The death penalty can have two purposes:

1) First, fear is a motive to not commit those crimes. 2) Second, it's purpose
can be to _completely_ get rid of the evil that he or she was. If you kill the
person, there's no more of his evil. Wealthy or powerful evil people can have
devastating and evil effects on so many people, and so it might not be worth
keeping them alive.

~~~
webkike
If killing people is evil, which it is, because you can never ever be
convinced of a truly righteous killing (there is always doubt), then killing a
person does not remove all evil. It may reduce evil, depending on whether the
murder of the person is as evil as the actions the person committed, but it
never completely removes evil.

~~~
personomas
I believe in truly righteous killing. Killing hitler is righteous, is it not?
Even though it might have been a suicide.

~~~
webkike
fair enough, but killing can never be performed ethically by a state actor.
Unless it is in self defense or an act of war, in which case the morality
varies with the situation.

------
sitkack
I get this sense that America's war with Iran is over how it treats its
billionaires. If only they didn't treat them so badly, we could just both get
along?

~~~
jakejake
I think that most wars are are just based on the wealthy and powerful
retaining or increasing their wealth and power. Average citizens generally
don't have problems with each other. Excepting whatever propaganda we've been
fed.

